# Pretty nice interior.



## JNLP (Dec 13, 2007)

Did this the past 4 days. Used 3 different tans through out. Replaced the border with paint of the accent wall opposite to tie it in.


----------



## JNLP (Dec 13, 2007)

Part 2


----------



## JNLP (Dec 13, 2007)

Part 3... Hate that the photos don't come out in proper order. :blink:


----------



## ewingpainting.net (Jun 2, 2008)

Looks great


----------



## ProWallGuy (Apr 7, 2007)

Excellent before and afters!


----------



## johnpaint (Sep 20, 2008)

Look's fantastic.Lot of work.


----------



## RCP (Apr 18, 2007)

That looks great! What is the finish on the doors?


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

Looks good :thumbsup:. Painted hand rails?


----------



## JNLP (Dec 13, 2007)

All the trim/doors are natural. Look like they had a light white wash or something, I'm unsure. Should've mentioned I did not do the trim. :thumbsup:


----------



## Kelly Painting (Apr 17, 2007)

Love it! Good work


----------



## MAK-Deco (Apr 17, 2007)

Yeah the trim looks like Pickled Oak... a lot of Greeks and other Mediterranean peoples like that look.. ( at least around here)


----------



## Bender (Aug 10, 2008)

Looks good dude:yes:


----------



## cole191919 (Jan 10, 2008)

From bland to beautiful! Very nice. Definitely portfolio worthy!

Out of curiosity - what paint?


----------



## JNLP (Dec 13, 2007)

Thanks for the replies. 

It's all BM Regal Eggshell. Foyer & hallway walls are Saddle Tan 1124. Living room, dining room, laundry room, and top of the boxes on front wall are Palm Desert Tan 1123. Accent walls & stripe are Acorn 1125.


----------



## timhag (Sep 30, 2007)

We did a great job, huh?:thumbsup:


----------



## mistcoat (Apr 21, 2007)

Looks very nice JNLP.
Pleased you didn't have to get those spindles done. Hate spindles, did I ever tell you that


----------



## JNLP (Dec 13, 2007)

timhag said:


> We did a great job, huh?:thumbsup:


You wish you could paint something that nice. Me & my rolling scaffolding did a nice job though.


----------



## JNLP (Dec 13, 2007)

JNLP said:


> You wish you could paint something that nice. Me & my rolling scaffolding did a nice job though.


How we little guys do this sh!t.


----------



## timhag (Sep 30, 2007)

We had no problem setting that up. Sure helped with getting things done.


----------



## JNLP (Dec 13, 2007)

timhag said:


> We had no problem setting that up. Sure helped with getting things done.


Tim, if you were even brave enough to get on that, you'd exceed the weight limit. Go back to your little milking job for 12hr now wanna-be. :thumbsup:


----------



## timhag (Sep 30, 2007)

JNLP said:


> Tim, if you were even brave enough to get on that, you'd exceed the weight limit. Go back to your little milking job for 12hr now wanna-be. :thumbsup:


Dude, why are you getting hostile with me? We did an excellent job together and you are acting like you did that on your own. Now, let keep the thread running smooth with "crossing the line" K?


----------



## JNLP (Dec 13, 2007)

timhag said:


> Dude, why are you getting hostile with me? We did an excellent job together and you are acting like you did that on your own. Now, let keep the thread running smooth with "crossing the line" K?


Tim, your purdy brushes, dollar store roller naps, Behr paint, and green tip ladders on top your minivan will never do a job that nice. Now please... Go weed yourself out.


----------



## timhag (Sep 30, 2007)

JNLP said:


> Tim, you're purdy brushes, dollar store roller naps, Behr paint, and green tip ladders on top your minivan will never do a job that nice. Now please... Go weed yourself out.


JNLP, you are crossing the line and i am thinking about reporting you. You know that we did that job together, why are you picking on me? What have i done? Now man up and give me credit for doing an excellent job and working side by side as a true team of professionals.


----------



## JNLP (Dec 13, 2007)

timhag said:


> JNLP, you are crossing the line and i am thinking about reporting you. You know that we did that job together, why are you picking on me? What have i done? Now man up and give me credit for doing an excellent job and working side by side as a true team of professionals.


Tim, I haven't even seen you since the last time I paid you which was October 14th. It has been so peaceful too. No babysitting a grown man txting on his phone every 2 minutes like a 16 year old teenie bopper. No fixing of your halfass prep or sloppy cut lines. No waiting around for you to show up in the morning and having to argue to get you out of the truck & off the phone. I'm in heaven lately. :thumbsup:


----------



## scholarlypainting (Sep 30, 2008)

that place looks great!


----------



## Ghoul (Jun 2, 2008)

Great pictures. Keep it up!! Looks similar to a house we just did.


----------



## TooledUp (May 17, 2008)

JNLP said:


> All the trim/doors are natural. Look like they had a light white wash or something, I'm unsure. Should've mentioned I did not do the trim.


It's a bit difficult to be sure from the photos but I'm almost certain it's Limed Oak.

Great job mate :thumbsup:

By the way, if your brush-hand tim did help out then I think you should give him some credit


----------



## JNLP (Dec 13, 2007)

TooledUp said:


> By the way, if your brush-hand tim did help out then I think you should give him some credit


He was working 45 minutes away on another job. He's just trying to stir up crap as usual taking credit for my work. How lame.


----------



## sage (Apr 29, 2007)

Regardless of who did the work, it looks great, I especially like the accent walls and the stirpe. I may regret asking but who's idea was the stripe, customer or painter?
Sage


----------



## JNLP (Dec 13, 2007)

sage said:


> Regardless of who did the work, it looks great, I especially like the accent walls and the stirpe. I may regret asking but who's idea was the stripe, customer or painter?
> Sage


It was both. He wanted the border down, but wanted something there to add to the fancy cut out. I hate wallpaper (sorry Bill) so mentioned we could paint a stripe across it. He liked the idea so we went with it. Came out razor sharp so looks nice when you're standing there seeing it along with the accent wall.


----------

